# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  کار با atmega32 و پورت سریال به زبان اسمبلی

## Ali.Mor

میخوام به زبان اسمبلی با atmege32 هرکلید کی پد 4*4 که زده شد روی LCD نمایش داده بشه کلید با پورت سریال به کامپیوتر فرستاده بشه؟
از اساتید کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟ :(

----------


## m.j_banitaba

اینجا برای درایو کیبورد.
اینجا هم برای درایو lcd

----------


## Ali.Mor

خیلی خیلی ممنون :*
برای ارسال سریل چی کئ اسمبلیشو ندارین ؟

----------


## m.j_banitaba

http://www.avrfreaks.net/index.php?n...=92702&start=0

----------


## mamal67

سلام دوستان.کسی برنماه نویسی ویژوال بیسیک بلده تا یک ارتباط سریال با  میکرو برقرار کنه.مبخوام از میکرو اطلاعات بصورت کاراکتری ارسال بشه بعد  کامپیوتر چند کاراکتر اول رو که گرفت مکان استفاده اون کاراکترهای بعدی رو  تشخیص بده و اونا رو نمایش بده فقط.مثلا 2 کاراکتر میاد اونا رو تشخیص بده  واسه فلان باکس هست و سه کاراکتر بعدی که اومد اونارو توی اون text box  نشون بده .خواهشا کسی بلده کمک کنه.

----------


## SEZAR.CO

با عرض سلام
بهتره سوالتون را در تالار وی بی مطرح کنید
متاسفانه من وی بی بلد نیستم وگرنه کمکتون می کردم
:)

----------

